# Skin Rash as early pregnancy symptom



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,:flower:

i was wondering if any of you pregnant ladies have gotten a red itching skin rash as part of your ealy pregnancy symptom? This month I have a red itchy skin rash around both of my armpits. The weird thing is that I am not on meds or using any new deodarant or lotion, so i have no idea why this is happening. Well anytime I get a new symptom, that is weird or unusual i get sort of hopeful for my BFP, so i am just wondering if any of you ladies had this happen? I found a website where it says the skin rash can be an early pregnancy symptom??:shrug:

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/facts/skinrash_pregnancy.htm


----------



## Janesworld

I had something similiar right before I found out. Not sure why though...


----------



## JosieM

I got a rash after I shaved my legs, remember it happening last time too.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the responses girls, hopefully this will be it for me and there is a BFP coming soon!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Bump...


I am wondering if any other ladies have any more similar stories to share.....:flower:


----------



## shellb

I actually got-still get- a rash from my mouthwash. The first time I brushed and rinsed in the morning and went in the mirror to put makeup on and had a bright red rash down my chin. It went away after an hour but I stop using that asap. Also got organic shampoo ans conditioner cuz MT legs were really irritated after showering... that really helped


----------



## shellb

Usually I don't have sensitive skin at all.


----------



## Fascination

I've had a similiar rash now for weeks! My doctor said it was pretty common and due to the pregnancy hormones and my auntie got it with her second baby. I can't remember exactly when it started but it feels like ages now! I had it a little on my tummy at first, which disappeared after a few weeks, but I got it much worse under my armpits and shoulder blades. It's slightly red and super dry, so I'm moisturising like 100 times a day to try and get rid of it!

Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## rocky777

I an currently in my tww and am covered in an itchy rash for some reason- no idea why, so I'm hoping it might be good news.
It's on my arms, boobs, stomach...

Fingers crossed :flower:

xx


----------



## WeeSal

I had a rash, mostly just below my left breast, which started the day before my period would have been due and is only just clearing up now, I'm 6+5. From the research I've done it seems to be fairly common and like Fascination my GP puts it down to pregnancy hormones and increased blood flow. I've been using loads of E45 and it def helps. Good luck xx


----------



## Mummyboo

I am 9 days late with af and have just noticed a rash on my hips over the last few days its now spread to my iner thighs and under arms so I'm hoping this is a sign for me as well


----------



## bekkie

I had a really bad rash on my belly a few weeks ago - not sure if it was related to pregnancy or not, they thought it might have been chicken pox so they put me on meds for it but it turned out not to be.


----------

